# Removing old bba



## mr. luke (13 Sep 2014)

I think i already know the answer to this but i thought id check 

I have a small ammount of bba on some java moss, the only place i have it in the tank.
This was down to me being slack on ferts, having too much light and the aquarium too hot ( moss suffering from the temperature)

The bba does not grow anymore and does not spread so if i where to remove the effected plant i should be good?

I also have a bit of hair algae on my fissindens which has just started to show signs of growth after a painfull 4 weeks. Is it likely that the algae has taken to this plant because of its previous poor health?

The flow isnt as good as it could be at the minute which will be rectified in november when my overtime comes through.

Aquarium is 120l, single tmc aquabar led and double dosing of ferts. No CO2 at the moment but i will add this when i have time off to monitor this for a couple of days.

My question is,
Now the bba has stopped growing, will manual removal eradicate it?


----------



## Julian (13 Sep 2014)

If you've corrected the things that caused it in the first place (flow, too much light etc) it won't one day decide to return.

Manual removal is always the best option, but not always possible. Spot treating with Excel or Easycarbo is the next best thing, usually turns pink after a day or 2 then disappears.


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Sep 2014)

Julian said:


> If you've corrected the things that caused it in the first place (flow, too much light etc) it won't one day decide to return.
> Manual removal is always the best option, but not always possible. Spot treating with Excel or Easycarbo is the next best thing, usually turns pink after a day or 2 then disappears.


This should work...


----------



## mr. luke (27 Sep 2014)

As a follow up to this i removed the fissidens and riccardia to an emersed pot (growing much better) and brushed the leaves of my bolbitis with a tooth brush and am now algae free 

Another issue i noticed is because of the harsh s bend to get the pipework out of the cabinet the hoses where kinked and i didnt notice because its behind the tank..... As a short term fix i have added longer hoses to accomodate the bend and have some anti kink pond hosing to be fitted in the near future ( £1 for 5 meters!)

Small bits of the mosses where well attached so im leaving them to see how they go.


----------

